# Droopy Leaves & Discoloration (3rd wk flowerin)



## yungdro555 (Sep 30, 2009)

Could someone please help me out!!! I currently have 3 plants on there 3rd week of flower. One out the 3 began to droop and show burnt tips. I flushed it out and transplanted it in a bigger pot. The top looks a lil better but its still droopy and now showing discoloration. I'm planting it in FoxFarms Oceans Farm under 4 2700k CFLS, inside 4x4 grow box. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 1, 2009)

Whats the temp in there? Could be to hot. Can you back the light off a little or anything?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like a nute prob to me, to much nitrogen maybe ?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

To me it looks like nutes, heat and water levels. I have had one do that without the discoloring and it was too close to the light and thirsty.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 1, 2009)

We can certainly help you ! If you can help us ! Please fill out as much of this info as possible !                                                                                                                                                              How long has this problem been going on?

What STRAIN are you growing?

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?)

What is the age of your plants?

How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now?

How Tall are the plants?

What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in?

What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc)

What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)

What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?)

What Nutrient's are you using?

How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful*

How often are you feeding?

If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?

What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)

What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used?

What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?

What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?

How often are you watering?

When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding?

What size bulb are you using?

What is the distance to the canopy?

What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity)

What is the canopy temperature?

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range)

What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.)

Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ?

Is the fan blowing directly at plants?

Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist?

Is your water HARD or SOFT?

What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water?

Are you using water from a water softener? 

Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?

Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when?

Are plant's infected with pest's?


----------

